# xorg 7

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

mich interessiert, ob sich schonmal jemand mit xorg 7 vertraut gemacht hat, und ob das neue Teil irgendwas wesentlich Besseres ist gegenüber 6.8.2. Ich überlege, mir das einzurichten, nur sind mir auch etwas zu viele "maskierte Abhängigkeiten" dabei.

Christoph S

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ja - Xorg 7 läuft bei mir schon einige Zeit stabil. Allerdings erkenne ich keine besonderen plus-Punkte zur alten Xorg Version.

Also wenn du wechseln möchtest solltest du keine besonderen Probleme bekommen - ob es Sinn macht ist aber fraglich.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## NightDragon

Weiß jemand was sioch den groß geändert haben sollte?

----------

## manuels

also auf der seite steht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Note that the X11R6.9 and X11R7 releases will include identical source code, but will have different source code organization and build systems.

 

Scheint also nur eine "umorganisation" zu sein -> keine neuen features.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Lenz

Hab irgendwo was von modularerem Aufbau gelesen. Also eher unter der Haube.

----------

## Neo_0815

Genau, Sourcecode in getrennte BEreiche verpackt.

Und dazu kommt, für alle Radeon User bis R350 - DRI Support included, kein fglrx mehr nötig.

Gruß

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *manuels wrote:*   

> also auf der seite steht folgendes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Note that the X11R6.9 and X11R7 releases will include identical source code, but will have different source code organization and build systems. 
> 
> Scheint also nur eine "umorganisation" zu sein -> keine neuen features.

 

Version 7.0 und 6.9 sind in der Tat im Prinzip identisch und unterscheiden sich nur vom Aufbau her. Zur Version 6.8.2 gibt das aber doch wesentliche Updates unter der Haube, insbesondere was den Support von moderneren Chipsätzen angeht...

----------

## kurt

Hallo

extra müssen instaliert werden tastatur-, mouse- und grafik-treiber

```
ls /usr/portage/x11-drivers
```

hier die wichtigste änderung:

```
Section "Files"

   ## alt   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   ## neu

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection
```

das war einfach

probeleme gab's mit meiner der tastatur de_CH

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbKeycodes"  "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)"

   Option       "XkbTypes"     "complete"

   Option       "XkbCompat"    "complete"

   Option       "XkbSymbols"   "en_US(pc105)+de_CH"

   Option       "XkbGeometry"  "pc(pc105)"

   Option       "XkbOption"  ""

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

EndSection
```

also für die meisten von euch hat sich bei der tastatur nichts geändert, nur für die schweizer.

dann war da noch realplayer-8 der benötigt x11-libs/libXp was zusätzlich instaliert werden muss.

realplayer-10 benötigt kein zusätzliches packet und xine-ui, openoffice, mozilla etc. hatten bis jetzt auch nicht gemeckert das was fehlt.

erkenne aber kein wessentliche plus was an der neuen xorg 7, der grund für mich war meine ati karte

gruss

kurt

----------

## misterjack

der wichtigste unterschied ist halt die umorganisation zum modulaten X. einfach mal auf x.org schauen. interessant ist auf alle fälle der folgende thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377400.html

----------

## hoschi

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> mich interessiert, ob sich schonmal jemand mit xorg 7 vertraut gemacht hat, und ob das neue Teil irgendwas wesentlich Besseres ist gegenüber 6.8.2. Ich überlege, mir das einzurichten, nur sind mir auch etwas zu viele "maskierte Abhängigkeiten" dabei.
> 
> Christoph S

 

Lief bei mir auch, sauber - sogar mit i915GM.

----------

## _hephaistos_

i810 dualhead patch is endlich "drinnen"

aber: xinerama und andere module zur laufzeit aktivieren/deaktivieren geht noch nicht ;-(

bei mir sind komischerweise die schriften beim kdm (login) bessergeworden.

cheers

----------

## mrsteven

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Und dazu kommt, für alle Radeon User bis R350 - DRI Support included, kein fglrx mehr nötig.

 

Wobei der DRI Support noch experimentell ist (als wenn fglrx das nicht wäre  :Twisted Evil:  ). Falls jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen DRI-Support gemacht hat, ich bin (neben vielen anderen fglrx-Geplagten) sehr interessiert an Erfahrungsberichten dazu.

----------

## Qubit

Changelog

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/ChangesSince68

----------

## Neo_0815

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *Neo_0815 wrote:*   Und dazu kommt, für alle Radeon User bis R350 - DRI Support included, kein fglrx mehr nötig. 
> 
> Wobei der DRI Support noch experimentell ist (als wenn fglrx das nicht wäre  ). Falls jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen DRI-Support gemacht hat, ich bin (neben vielen anderen fglrx-Geplagten) sehr interessiert an Erfahrungsberichten dazu.

 

Ich nutz den DRI Support seit 6.8.15. Läuft 1a. Ist zwar noch nicht so schnell wie der fglrx, aber läuft stabil - noch nicht ein Freeze oder ähnliches ( wie ich beim fglrx schon öfter hatte )

Gruß

----------

## mrsteven

@Neo_0815: Wie schaut es beim Wechsel von X zur Konsole mit Ctrl+Alt+F1 und zurück aus? Stabil? Funktioniert swsusp?

----------

## Neo_0815

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> @Neo_0815: Wie schaut es beim Wechsel von X zur Konsole mit Ctrl+Alt+F1 und zurück aus? Stabil? Funktioniert swsusp?

 

Wechsel der Konsole stabil ( hatte ich mit dem Radeon noch nie Probleme muss ich aber sagen ).

swsusp nehm ich net, wenn dann S3 - und das muss ich bei Gelegenheit noch testen - da es aber mit dem alten Radeon ging denke ich nicht das es da Probleme gibt.

Gruß

----------

## mrsteven

Ok, danke! Ein paar Fragen noch: Was heißt "nicht so schnell"? Reicht es für cube oder racer? Hast du einen Vergleich der Framerates?

----------

## Neo_0815

quake3demo demo0001: 54FPS mit 1024x768 + Vertex an.

Gruß

PS: fglrx schafft da 123fps.

PPS: Es langt locker für quake und nwn.

----------

## mrsteven

Gut, werde das irgendwann mal testen, wenn mich fglrx mal wieder nervt.

----------

## hoschi

*gnarf*

Ich wollte gerade Xorg installieren, aber er will merkwürdigeweise als erstes xterm installieren, wie geht denn das ohne X11 selber?

Und warum meckert er dann, dass er irgendwelche Athena bzw. Xaw3D-Libs nicht findet?

Kann es sein, dass das derzeitig Xterm-Ebuild noch gar nichts vom modularen X-Server weiß?

<edit> Ach du heilige Kröte...

Ich habe einfach mal schnell zum Test meine package.unmask umbenannt, damit Portage mir mal schnell anzeigt wie es den alten X-Server installieren würde...siehe da, nach dem ganzen X11-Xorg kämme erst Xterm. Beim modularen X-Server will er aber Xterm als erstes installieren -> Logikfehler!?

Muss ich jetzt jemand anstupsen, oder bin ich dumm werde zur strafe gepaddelt?

----------

## SvenFischer

```
 Initial support for running the Xorg server without root privileges
```

Allein das Plus an Sicherheit wäre eine Überlegung wert zu wechseln... oder noch nicht?

----------

## stalinski

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  Initial support for running the Xorg server without root privileges
> ```
> ...

 

Naja, ist anscheinend erstmal nur ne Vorbereitung...

Wenn es denn endlich komplett im Userspace laufen würde, dann würde es wirklich ein plus sein.

----------

## manuels

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es denn endlich komplett im Userspace laufen würde, dann würde es wirklich ein plus sein.

 

 :Shocked:  Das läuft im Kernelspace? Nee, oder?

Entweder hast du dich vertan und den Root-Nutzer nicht für den Userspace gehalten oder ich kriege hier ganz neue Einsichten...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## ness01

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *stalinski wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn es denn endlich komplett im Userspace laufen würde, dann würde es wirklich ein plus sein. 
> 
>  Das läuft im Kernelspace? Nee, oder?
> ...

 läuft im userspace mit rootrechten, was aber kein großer unterschied ist.

----------

## Genone

 *ness01 wrote:*   

> läuft im userspace mit rootrechten, was aber kein großer unterschied ist.

 

Ehm, dass ist ein immenser Unterschied   :Shocked: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *ness01 wrote:*   läuft im userspace mit rootrechten, was aber kein großer unterschied ist. 
> 
> Ehm, dass ist ein immenser Unterschied  

 

Oh ja! Das würde ich allerdings auch behaupten! Ich glaube kaum das der X-Server mit nur 4k (oder eben 8k) Stack auskommt  :Wink: 

Wobei es natürlich schon Verbindungen zum Kernel gibt sonst könnte nicht auf die GraKa zugegriffen werden. Aber vom Kernelspace ist X zum Glück noch weit entfernt.

----------

## ness01

Ja schon, aber rein sicherheitstechnisch kann der kernel nicht viel mehr schaden anrichten als root (was ich sagen wollte).

----------

